# Norwegian: Translate 100 year old postcard?   Dated 1915



## vscience

Can anyone translate this old postcard?  Dated September 12, 1915.  It might be from Norway.  It's almost 100 years old and I'd love to know what it says.  Thanks for the help! 
View attachment 12828View attachment 12829


----------



## willem81

I have managed to decypher the hand writing of this letter, in part (it is obviously Norwegian):

_Kjære Nelly og Einar!
Med de bedste ønsker for Julen og det nye år, sender vi våre hjerteligste hilsener.
Slå bordet slå ... ... hos dere! (_ i am not quite sure about this line_)
Vi har det bare bra_ ...

Dear Nelly and Einar!
With the best wishes for Christmas and the new year, we send our heartly greetings.
Hit the table ... at yours (in your house)!
We are doing quite well ...


----------



## frugihoyi

I believe the second line ended with hjerteligste hilsner, not kissener. It's pretty hard to decipher the handwriting.


----------



## willem81

That's right, it is_ hilsener_.)


----------



## vestfoldlilja

It reads (in modern Norwegian): 

Kjære Nelly og Einar

Med de beste ønsker for julen og det nye året sender vi våre hjertligste hilsner. Håper det står vel til hos dere! Vi har det bare bra. 
Nicolay og (et navn jeg ikke greier å tyde)

Dear Nelly and Einar

With the best wishes for Christmas and the New Year we send our heartiest greetings. Hope all is well with you. With us, all is well.
Nicolay and (a name I can’t make out)


----------



## willem81

I see, they wrote 'håber' instead of 'håper' in those times. The name looks like 'Erikka', would it be possible with double k?


----------



## vscience

Thank you everyone!  I see that the crux of this postcard was family and friends in communication.  My best to all of you!


----------



## Ogago

vscience said:


> Can anyone translate this old postcard?  Dated September 12, 1915.  It might be from Norway.  It's almost 100 years old and I'd love to know what it says.  Thanks for the help!



Does it really say September 12? I would rather decipher it December 9.
Where I live we usually write '9 december 1915' or 9/12, 1915


----------



## willem81

Yes, it must be dated with December, since it's a Christmas postcard. )


----------



## Grefsen

Ogago said:


> Does it really say September 12? I would rather decipher it December 9.
> Where I live we usually write '9 december 1915' or 9/12, 1915


If you look at the scanned copy of the postcard, the date written on it is "9-12-15" and since the postcard was apparently sent from *Norge* to "U.S. America," I agree that the date of the postcard was actually December 9, 1915 instead of September 12, 1915.

Here's the link to the postcard that was given in the first post of this thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12828&d=1385931283


----------

